# Dog House



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two large dogs now and thought I better build them a dog house. I sat down and did some rough sketches using Google Sketchup. I have attached the drawing but did not follow it exactly once I started to build the dog house.

I have a space under a spruce tree which will provide excellent protection against the winter elements as well as providing a cool shaded place in the hot summer months.

The dog house is built using the following material:

Floor
(5) 2x4 8' long
(2) 4x8 sheets of 3/8" pywood
(2) 2" rigid foam insualtion
(2) 1.5" rigid foam insualtion
Roll of 12mm poly
Staples 1/4"
2" & 3" wood screws

Walls
(18) 2x4 8' long
R12 Fiberglass insualtion
(6) 4x8 sheets of 3/8" pywood
Poly

Roof
(5) 2x4 8" long
(2) 1.5" rigid foam insualtion
Poly
(1) Roll of tar paper
(1) sheet of tin for roof 4x10

Tools required:

Skill saw
Stapler
Alpha knife
Mitre Saw
Router c/w flush bit trim
Drill
Impact driver
#2 Robertson driver bit

I have taken a few pictures with the usual narrations showing what I have done over the last two days.

I welcome any feedback or suggestions you may have to offer. Thanks and enjoy the pictures.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I forgot to add the sketchup file so here it is along with a few more pictures.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maree said the insulation was very thoughtful, Dan. 

Are you going to raise it off the ground on some treated timber?

I notice it is big enough for a man when "he is in the dog house".....LOL

Is that poly 12mm thick?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great looking, solid dog house, Dan. The dogs look like they are ready to move in. What are you planning for where the house contacts the ground to prevent it from rotting? The roof in your SketchUp version doesn't have much overhang. Will there be a 'flapper' door or something to keep the weather out? I think the dogs are going to miss the patio bar in the sketchup file. :laugh:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I LOVE the design Dan. Super kewl!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow lots of response and all of them great questions and/or observations.

The poly I used is 12mm in thickness for both the floor, roof and walls.

I will be placing the dog house on Pressure Treated 4x4's as shown in the picture I have taken. In the additional pictures I have tried to show how great the dog house will be covered and hence the reason I opted to to not build the overhang as seen in drawing. The first dog house I built was like the one on the drawing and your right it was perfect for the food and water. However, in this case I felt it was not warranted due to the lcoation. You know what they say about real estate......... LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION!

The spruce tree will provide the coverage needed and I only had a little over 8 1/2 feet on length to fit the dog house in the corner. The rain barrel system I have limits me but I sure enjoy the free rain water for the garden and lawn. Maybe that is another post I should do to show everyone how easy it is to set up an irrigation system and collect rain water from the garage or house.

Oliver the house is large enough for my cot to fit inside just in case I need to co-habituate with the dogs. 

What I had planned on the door was a flap design. I will buy a piece of floor mat 4' x 5' and cut it in half. The underside of the mat is rubber so I will glue the two pieces together with some contact cement I have left over from another job. I will then rip two pieces of wood 1" x 1" x 24" long. I will drill holes through the two pieces for a nut and bolt assembly to squeeze the two mats together and prevent it from falling out. Once this is done I will pre-drill three holes and counter sink the holes for a wood screw to secure the door to the upper doorway header. This will allow the door to swing in and out thus allowing easy access for the dogs.

I will build the roof on Wednesday after I pick up some more 2x4's. I will provide more photos and show how I will move it into it's final resting place.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good. You might want to put a short 'wall' on the inside, to cut any drafts from the flap. And I would rethink treated wood. I'd go for cement blocks or something. Now either get it wired, or get a long extension cord, so you can plug in your TV and mini-fridge when you sleep out there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL no TV I would have to install an antenna and that won't be happening soon.

I am curious why you would go with concrete block over PT 4x4. For the record the 4x4 in the picture is over 5 years old, and therefore will last a long time. lol I would think the concrete block would carry the cold from the ground easier up into the dog house than wood.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I assume you put insulation in the walls as well? Only question where will the heating/AC unit go? LOL Nice job.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> I assume you put insulation in the walls as well? Only question where will the heating/AC unit go? LOL Nice job.


Yes I will be putting in R12 insulation inside the walls covered with 12mm poly and 3/8 spruce plywood. The weather as of late has been hit and miss and the rain has not allowed me to get the insulation installed. 

I have now lined up 4 guys to help me roll this dog house into place once it is built. I plan on using some steel pipe and roll the dog house on top of the pipe and into position.

As for the A/C well this is Canada and since it is under the spruce tree it should be cool enough. hehehe besides the dog house has a budget and I have exceeded my budget already. So far this has cost me over $400.00 Cdn or $300 US


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I am curious why you would go with concrete block over PT 4x4. For the record the 4x4 in the picture is over 5 years old, and therefore will last a long time. lol I would think the concrete block would carry the cold from the ground easier up into the dog house than wood.


I haven't kept track for awhile now, but used to be a definite no-no to use treated wood around animals. Apparently things have changed, as noted here:
"Chromium is the agent responsible for binding the arsenic and cooper to the molecules that makes up woods. This process renders the toxic principals water-insoluble, and they cannot leach out of the wood. EPA and U.S. Department of Agriculture studies have shown that CCA-treated lumber is safely used in the presence of plants and animals."
From Safe Use of Chemically Treated Wood 

I don't care what they say tho, because I don't really trust them, and I'm thinking all treated wood is not treated the same way; so, I'd play it safe and use concrete blocks, and some wood atop them, under the dog house. That's me. But if I were you I would check to see just what kind of pressure treatment was used, just in case.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

OK i see now the concern. The lumber will not come in contact with the dogs as the dog house is resting on top. In Canada, the chemicals used to treat the lumber are deemed safe. This new standard was adopted in Canada in 2003. They say it is safe but like you say who knows. I quote, "Since December 2003, the wood treatment industry in Canada stopped treating wood with CCA for residential and recreational uses. CCA cannot be used to treat wood products that would be used for play structures, decks, picnic tables, residential retaining walls, landscaping timbers, residential fencing, patios, walkways and boardwalks. However, the discontinuation of CCA-treated lumber does not affect residential and recreational structures built before December 2003. They may still contain CCA-treated lumber.

Read more: Pressure-treated lumber


Thanks for bringing it to my attention, I think the dogs should be fine.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

My dad did something like this for his doghouse.

Utah Bird Dogs • View topic - Lightbulb heater for water and dog house?

Of course you'd need power to it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome idea! Thanks I like the simple ingenuity of the design. Suits my limited budget too.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Yes I will be putting in R12 insulation inside the walls covered with 12mm poly and 3/8 spruce plywood. The weather as of late has been hit and miss and the rain has not allowed me to get the insulation installed.
> 
> I have now lined up 4 guys to help me roll this dog house into place once it is built. I plan on using some steel pipe and roll the dog house on top of the pipe and into position.
> 
> As for the A/C well this is Canada and since it is under the spruce tree it should be cool enough. hehehe besides the dog house has a budget and I have exceeded my budget already. So far this has cost me over $400.00 Cdn or $300 US


Over budget?? Get the cot out!! :jester:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Electrical wiring for heater*

I purchased some 16 gauge wire, plug and an octagon box to allow power to be brought into the dog house. There will be a male plug installed allowing an extension cord to bring power to the dog house.

I have taken a few pictures to show you what I did with a brief explanation for each picture.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*R12 Insulation and walls sheated*

Once I had the wiring taken care of I went on to insulated the dog house using R12 
batts.

Next came the 12mm poly followed by 3/8 spruce plywood.

I used Tar paper to cover the plywood walls and roof. 

I built the roof using two sheets of 3/8" plywood. 2x6's were used for the frame and attached using pocket screws. 

Here are some more pictures to show my progress.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Tin Drip Cap Edging*

I had some 6" x 36" pieces of tin laying around the shop. I finally found a use for it and decided to cap the top plate of all four walls. I did not want water getting in and causing damage to the dog house.

I had to bend one edge over. To bend it over I used a combination square to draw a line along one side. I then used a scrap piece of 2x4 and using 4" c-clamps I clamped the 2x4 on the line I drew on the piece of tin. This line represents where I will be bending over the tin to 90 degrees.

I also purchase a pair of tin pliers form Lee Valley to help me achieve a 90 degree bend.
Sheet Metal Bending Pliers - Lee Valley Tools

I decided to use some of this tin over the threshold as well. I guess it is better to be safe than sorry! The dogs will be tracking in dirt and snow and I did not want to see any issues with water.

Here are some more pictures showing you what and how I did it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be attaching the tin roof and additional tin flashing. 

I will be using cedar shakes for the walls. After reading how to install the cedar shakes I was disappointed to find out I had to run out and buy a new air tool. 

I bought a Paslode 16 guage 1/2" crown stapler.

Will post some pics of it tomorrow but for now I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Tomorrow I will be attaching the tin roof and additional tin flashing.
> 
> I will be using cedar shakes for the walls. After reading how to install the cedar shakes I was disappointed to find out I had to run out and buy a new air tool.
> 
> ...


My heart bleeds for you in your disappointment, “Rats… I have to have another tool.” Good excuse anyway, “Its for the dogs, they have to have a well constructed house! You don’t want them to suffer right?”


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty sure Dan has other than dogs for occupants in the plan here...


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd hinge the roof at the front, or changing the light bulb in that heater will be a total pain. That'll require some kind of overlap at the back for shedding water.

Just a thought.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I plan on hinging the roof. There is ample room inside to change the light bulb. I had planned on just popping the paint can lid off to get access to the bulb. Besides I could hang out with the dogs if I had a ruff day:-D


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

After I finally found a air stapler and one I could easily find staples for I started on the walls. The stapler works great and I am very happy with it. 

Here are a few shots of my new tool and progress.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Lookin' good.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

looks good but have you thought of ventilation ?what part of canada do you live in? i had a similar dog house but i used two 45 gal drums as entrances with a burlap curtain to keep the weather out and an old carpet as a floor in the barrels this used to be their favorite sleeping place lol nice looking job though ..jack


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I live in Edmonton, Alberta. The last one I built worked fine in the winter when it goes down to -25 Celsius it is not an issue. However, during the summer I prop the roof up to allow air circulation. With the roof being hinged it will be an easy fix. Thanks for the compliments guys. 

The dogs seem to know it is for them. When we go for a walk they first go into the house. Molson the chocolate lab had to be fed dog cookies to get him out. Lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Dan, I don't know about your area but here we have scads of wasps that try to build a nest in anything that doesn't move. What do you think of the idea of including some fiberglass window screen just inside the walls and attached to the roof? Maybe cut some wood strips to staple the screen to and use some rare earth magnets to attach this to the walls to help keep the bugs out? If you needed to open the roof wider for any reason the magnets would release.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> After I finally found a air stapler and one I could easily find staples for I started on the walls. The stapler works great and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Here are a few shots of my new tool and progress.


Nice gun, Hitachi "Inspire the next" as our TV Commercials say here. IMHO its fun using a new tool esp. a quality one. The doghouse plus the new toy “should inspire the next” project. Any thoughts yet?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I live in Edmonton, Alberta. The last one I built worked fine in the winter when it goes down to -25 Celsius it is not an issue. However, during the summer I prop the roof up to allow air circulation. With the roof being hinged it will be an easy fix. Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> The dogs seem to know it is for them. When we go for a walk they first go into the house. Molson the chocolate lab had to be fed dog cookies to get him out. Lol


If it's not too late Dan you should attach some pontoons before the next rainstorm hits. It's been raining off and on for the last 12 hours here in the Peace country. I hope you're not getting pounded again.

I built a doghouse for my daughter's 2 dogs, quite a bit smaller than yours thinking that small would help them keep the space warm with their body heat. I put 1 1/2" styrofoam on the floor, walls, and in the ceiling. Until it hits -25 the lab usually lays half in and half outside. She doesn't go inside at all in the summer.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If it's not too late Dan you should attach some pontoons before the next rainstorm hits. It's been raining off and on for the last 12 hours here in the Peace country. I hope you're not getting pounded again.
> 
> I built a doghouse for my daughter's 2 dogs, quite a bit smaller than yours thinking that small would help them keep the space warm with their body heat. I put 1 1/2" styrofoam on the floor, walls, and in the ceiling. Until it hits -25 the lab usually lays half in and half outside. She doesn't go inside at all in the summer.


Its funny you should mention that Chuck lol I was thinking the same thinh but the rain has subsided now and it looks like my next project may be a leaky roof. I had water coming in above the header in my bedroom.

Mike as for the screen idea it is too late for that. I find the dogs lay on the grass and at night it cools down here pretty good. I had thought of putting in a slider to control the amount of air but I decided in the end to keep it real simple.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That sucks Dan. It can be tricky to find the problem sometimes. It can be leaking farther up the roof and running down the rafters to the edge, it can be leaking farther over and pooling up on the vapor barrier and running down the seam at the edge, or it could be coming in over the top of the window casing if the wind was driving it hard enough and it's not sealed. Good luck and I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That sucks Dan. It can be tricky to find the problem sometimes. It can be leaking farther up the roof and running down the rafters to the edge, it can be leaking farther over and pooling up on the vapor barrier and running down the seam at the edge, or it could be coming in over the top of the window casing if the wind was driving it hard enough and it's not sealed. Good luck and I hope it's not serious.


Dan I feel for you, leaks are no fun. Im sure you already know this so Im posting for others:

It might be something simple like a old rotten rubber boot on one of the vent pipes from the toilet. If its nothing obvious, Arrrgggg just remember patience. A water hose and lots of patience, just remember to start at the bottom and work up.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Wood shingles complete*

I have finished the cedar shakes and took a few more shots to show how I did it. I found the block plane is a MUST have tool to get a nice fit. Once I scored the outter shingle to the corner and cut it on the band saw I then had to tidy up the joint with the block plane. Picky yes but the results are well worth it!

Here are a few pictures of shingling process. The 2x4 attached to the side was used to guide me when I attached the cedar shakes. This helped to keep everything lined up.

P.S. The other must have tool is what I bought.... 7/16" Air Stapler!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Trim around door entrance*

I used some scrap 2x6 pieces I had left over for the door trim.

Using the jointer and thickness I first squared the boards and then went to the band saw to cut it in half to allow me enough material to finish the doorway opening.

Here are a few shots.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Metal Sheeting Roof*

Next I had to attach the metal sheeting to the roof. 

The steps required to achieve this are:

1) Apply tar paper to the roof. 
2) Cut the metal sheeting into three equal parts 4' x 4'
3) Pre-drill the sheeting in place and then use 1/4" - 2" complete with rubber washer sheeting screws
4) Cut cedar 2x6 in half to use for front fascia and side.
5) Attach fascia using 2" and 3" wood deck screws
6) Attach sheeting in proper direction using 2" screws c/w rubber washers

I pre-marked the tin so I had a good line for the screws. Who wants a crooked line of a screws.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Placing the Dog House*

I had 3 guys from work help me place the dog house and boy was I glad I had four of us in total. I used three 3" PVC pipes to roll the dog house into position.

It was a tight fit and I had to empty one rain barrel and lift the dog house up and rest it on the platform where the water barrels sat.

The other thong I had to do was temporarily attach a piece of wood to the sides and on the inside corner to assist in lifting.

After about 2 hrs we got it to rest in place. 

The dog house sits on top of (2) 4x4's.

P.S. I think mentioning I had 24 cold Budweiser in the fridge may have been a wise idea to help motivate them? lol


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Carpet on the doorway*

I purchased a small matt to cut down to use for a doorway into the dog house. 

I figured out how big to rip each piece so they would cover the entire doorway. 

I used a Aplha knife and used scrap pieces of cedar to make two cleats to attach it to the underside of the doorway.

Here are some more shots showing what and how I did it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Making the heater and mounting it in the dog house*

I went out today and got a paint can and some brackets to mount the paint can to the wall.

Here are a few more shots showing what and how I did it.

Thsi dog house cost me about $500 in materials. I had a lot of fun building it and I look forward to seeing the dogs have a cozy sleep outside. 

Thanks for following along and offering me your suggestions. This was a great project and it took me four days to build it. :dance3:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Dan, I found paw prints on my keyboard and now my dog is giving me that "If you loved me like Dan does his ..." look. Clearly she approves of your build. I'll have to remind her that we live in the south and that she likes air conditioning. Great build, excellent follow-the-build photos.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Dan
Looks like you got the tin on the roof just in time, or was someone using the garden hose to cool the hot worker off? Thanks for sharing all the details.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like the 'tenants' are ready to move in......

I trust they are paying a suitable rent.....


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Gaffboat said:


> Dan, I found paw prints on my keyboard and now my dog is giving me that "If you loved me like Dan does his ..." look. Clearly she approves of your build. I'll have to remind her that we live in the south and that she likes air conditioning. Great build, excellent follow-the-build photos.


We have AC to in the winter time except the heater is the one going all the time to heat the place up. Summertime here is not too bad except for a few weeks out of the year.

Thanks for the kind words. It takes a little extra time to do the write up and pictures but in the end its worth sharing and helping each other out.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Daikusan said:


> Dan
> Looks like you got the tin on the roof just in time, or was someone using the garden hose to cool the hot worker off? Thanks for sharing all the details.


For the last week it has been raining like cats and dogs here ( no pun intended) :'(

I was almost at the point of attaching pontoons to the dog house in case it started to float away.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Looks like the 'tenants' are ready to move in......
> 
> I trust they are paying a suitable rent.....


Hehehe they moved in before the possession date and I will be contacting their lawyer for additional monies.

Rent for now is limited but I have a verbal agreement with the Chocolate Lab for unlimited retrievals.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! Lovely dogs, they deserve that great house. Your dog house is very well designed and planned. I'm sure the dogs are really happy and comfortable living in it and you have the perfect location under that great tree.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicely done, Dan. That's one happy lookin' Lab in that last shot.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That sucks Dan. It can be tricky to find the problem sometimes. It can be leaking farther up the roof and running down the rafters to the edge, it can be leaking farther over and pooling up on the vapor barrier and running down the seam at the edge, or it could be coming in over the top of the window casing if the wind was driving it hard enough and it's not sealed. Good luck and I hope it's not serious.


You've got that right. A year or so back I started getting drops from around the kitchen ceiling light. Needed a new roof anyway, so just went ahead and bit the bullet. Turned out the leak started in the back corner of the roof, a good 15-20 feet away from the kitchen light.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TRN_Diesel said:


> For the last week it has been raining like cats and dogs here ( no pun intended) :'(
> 
> I was almost at the point of attaching pontoons to the dog house in case it started to float away.


The sun's back out up here Dan. Take the pontoons back off the doghouse.:lol: But keep the dogs on point. Bird season isn't that far off.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Charles you bet I will. The 20 gauge is all ready to go for grouse. Going to buy a bow and try and get an elk this September.

The dogs really like their new home. They have been sleeping in it now for a week and have settled right into there new home.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been a bowhunter for years now but I like traditional bows. Maybe this year I'll get a chance to go hunting. For the last 2 years I was so busy working I didn't even bother to get a hunting license. Heading back to BC in a couple of hours. By the time I get back bow season will only be a few days away.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan, 

Great looking dog house and great looking dogs.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's great to be able to see the whole process from start to finish. Well documented and photos are help with the explanations. Great job and congratulations.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you the dogs are enjoying it and are very comfortable in it.

A lot less cleaning in the house as well since the dogs have been outside 24/7.


----------

